# Taking a bit of a break - sabbatical



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Guys

Now that the forum is back up and running to a successful state (since the revamp and server move), the traffic levels have grown exponentially(!). However, whilst this is great news it unfortunately means that due to various work & personal commitments that are coming up over the next few months, I won't be able to spend as much time here posting or doing the day to day admin tasks.

I am therefore going to take a bit of a break from the forum, so with that in mind can I ask that any support queries that would normally be under my control, now get sent to Nem or Jae.

Cheers 
Kevin


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Guys
> 
> Now that the forum is back up and running to a successful state (since the revamp and server move), the traffic levels have grown exponentially(!). However, whilst this is great news it unfortunately means that due to various work & personal commitments that are coming up over the next few months, I won't be able to spend as much time here posting or doing the day to day admin tasks.
> 
> ...


Thought you'd been a bit quiet. I'm probably going be a little less active myself shortly. Other priorities and all that...

It's 'sabbatical' btw... :wink: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Deserved break 

Cheers

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kev,

I bet you never thought you would read this from me, but you have matured with the forum and deserve the break.

When can we expect to see you back on the helm?

Richard


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Guys
> 
> Now that the forum is back up and running to a successful state (since the revamp and server move), the traffic levels have grown exponentially(!). However, whilst this is great news it unfortunately means that due to various work & personal commitments that are coming up over the next few months, I won't be able to spend as much time here posting or doing the day to day admin tasks.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your well earned brake! Your doing a sterling job !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Kev,
> 
> I bet you never thought you would read this from me, but you have matured with the forum and deserve the break.


That just shows how deceptive Internet personas can be :wink:


----------



## alley (Apr 18, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> Guys
> 
> Now that the forum is back up and running to a successful state (since the revamp and server move), the traffic levels have grown exponentially(!). However, whilst this is great news it unfortunately means that due to various work & personal commitments that are coming up over the next few months, I won't be able to spend as much time here posting or doing the day to day admin tasks.
> 
> ...


lol, [email protected] off ya old [email protected], only kidding


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Big shoes to fill Kev ...but I'm sure I'll manage! 

Don't be a stranger though.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

